# ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Matrix 11 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 14, 2019)

The ASUS RTX 2080 Ti Matrix is the world's first graphics card with fully integrated watercooling. ASUS has managed the seemingly impossible and crammed waterblock, pump, and radiator into a triple-slot graphics card. The Matrix is also highly overclocked, making it the fastest RTX 2080 Ti we ever tested.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jism (Apr 14, 2019)

What a monster. Twice as fast and half the power compared to two VII's.


----------



## ZeroFM (Apr 14, 2019)

Jism said:


> What a monster. Twice as fast and half the power compared to two VII's.


But triple the price ...


----------



## Joss (Apr 14, 2019)

I've read $1900 under the price column, but I'm sure it's a typo.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 14, 2019)

STRIX is better than MATRIX as a cooling solution, not to my surprise. They couldn't beat their own cooler.
Nobody could, not MSI lightning version, nobody.

Paying so much more and getting a worse product in the technical aspect of it is worth no praise, IMO.


----------



## londiste (Apr 14, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> STRIX is better than MATRIX as a cooling solution, not to my surprise. They couldn't beat their own cooler.
> Paying so much more and getting a worse product in the technical aspect of it is worth no praise, IMO.


Just look at the clock speeds, Matrix is 7% faster:
- Matrix: avg 2021, median 2025, peak gaming 336W
- Strix: avg 1883, median 1905, peak gaming 300W
36 vs 37 dbA isn't half bad here. Quiet BIOS brings both to 31dbA. Even temperatures remain equal at all this.

Or what exactly did you have in mind with Strix being better than Matrix as a cooling solution?


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 14, 2019)

Jism said:


> What a monster. Twice as fast and half the power compared to two VII's.


Its not twice as fast its 45% faster on 4K. 45% is not twice as fast.
The Asus 2080TI does also not use half the power, 268w for the VII and 297w for the Asus 2080TI.

The Asus 2080TI is more than 100% more expensive so you can say that the VII is a much better buy.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 14, 2019)

londiste said:


> Just look at the clock speeds, Matrix is 7% faster:
> - Matrix: avg 2021, median 2025, peak gaming 336W
> - Strix: avg 1883, median 1905, peak gaming 300W
> 36 vs 37 dbA isn't half bad here. Quiet BIOS brings both to 31dbA. Even temperatures remain equal at all this.
> ...


There's no magic here. They both use the same PCBs and will likely clock similarly. Look:






This is a margin of error differences.

What people pay for when they buy the MATRIX is pretty much higher clocks out of the box. They are pretty even in cooling. Those 750$ could be used for so many other things at the cost of nothing, its insane.

This has to be the biggest difference in price percent wise, between 2 products that are functionally the same, that i have ever seen in GPUs of the same SKU.


----------



## kastriot (Apr 14, 2019)

Here for the typo error on pricing:

https://www.computeruniverse.net/de...g-matrix-11gb-11-gb-oc-enthusiast-grafikkarte


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 14, 2019)

Interesting design for sure, thanks for the review . 

Hitman 2 got DX12 renderer on March update patch, so it does support DX12 now. I just kind of hope you would change the resolution for that Dynamic OC vs. Voltage graph on page 33. I doubt this card is really stressed much on 1080p.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2019)

kastriot said:


> Here for the typo error on pricing:
> 
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/de...g-matrix-11gb-11-gb-oc-enthusiast-grafikkarte


Yeah well, USD price doesn't include VAT. Same thing with $699 for VII.


----------



## Tolga (Apr 14, 2019)

i dont like aio coolers

i have 150$ custom cooling from AliExpress 45mm thickness 360mm copper radiator , 800litre/hour pump , 13/19mm fittings 8700k 5.2ghz 1.39v 61c load

Gigabyte Extreme GTX 1080ti with Universal gpu water block 45c full load


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 14, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> I doubt this card is really stressed much on 1080p.


check the green GPU load part of the chart, that's why it's included



jabbadap said:


> Hitman 2 got DX12


i'll use it in next rebench, also adding metro exodus, sekiro, ace combat 7, and either resident evil 2 or dmc 5


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 14, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> check the green GPU load part of the chart, that's why it's included
> 
> i'll use it in next rebench, also adding metro exodus, sekiro, ace combat 7, and either resident evil 2 or dmc 5



Uhm you said in the text those voltage vs clocks dots are taken from the whole game bench suite at 1080p, I fail to understand what green gpu load bar are you meaning. Heck RTX 2080 ti  is some times cpu bottlenecked even on high clocked intel i9s at 1440p.

Sounds like a nice addons for current game bench suite.


----------



## Abaidor (Apr 14, 2019)

It is listed for 1574 Euros vs 1259 for the Strix OC in Europe. For me it is not worth it but then again I decided against the 2XXX series anyway because I have a huge backlog of older games to play and my 1080Ti (overclocked & watercooled) manages them great. 

If I was buying an 2080Ti then it would be the Strix OC most probably + Full Cover waterblock. I am not though since I find it unacceptable to pay that much and still have current titles that can't play at a steady 60+ FPS @ 4K...


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 14, 2019)

Lindatje said:


> Its not twice as fast its 45% faster on 4K. 45% is not twice as fast.
> The Asus 2080TI does also not use half the power, 268w for the VII and 297w for the Asus 2080TI.
> 
> The Asus 2080TI is more than 100% more expensive so you can say that the VII is a much better buy.



Or an RTX2080 is a much better buy.


----------



## RH92 (Apr 14, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> STRIX is better than MATRIX as a cooling solution, not to my surprise. They couldn't beat their own cooler.
> Nobody could, not MSI lightning version, nobody.



I was expecting a bit better results from Matrix to be honest  but yeah that proves how beastly the Strix cooler is on this generation , they managed to take the crown from MSI that tells alot   !
Regardless very interesting desing on that Matrix ( best looking card for sure imo )  non the less and maybe they can improve it even further with time .


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 14, 2019)

Jism said:


> What a monster. Twice as fast and half the power compared to two VII's.



I assume you mean Vega 64, where this in fact as fast as two of them... assuming perfect scaling.

But it's still a healthy 53% faster than a Radeon VII at 4K, but then so are the cheaper 2080 Ti's too (assuming that isn't an oxymoron).


----------



## dicktracy (Apr 14, 2019)

AIO watercoolers are meh LOL


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 14, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Uhm you said in the text those voltage vs clocks dots are taken from the whole game bench suite at 1080p, I fail to understand what green gpu load bar are you meaning. Heck RTX 2080 ti  is some times cpu bottlenecked even on high clocked intel i9s at 1440p.
> 
> Sounds like a nice addons for current game bench suite.


Oh, I thought you were talking about the charts at the start of the page under "Clock Speeds".

You are right, some games might not completely load the GPU in the clock vs voltage scatter plot, but that's kinda the point, to see how the card deals with lower loads, too. Do note that on other cards the load isn't 100% either, because I'm measuring in menus, during game startup and level load, etc etc.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 14, 2019)

Makes no sense to liquid cool it if the surface area size and fan is pretty much the same size as conventional air cooling. Not to mention the failure of that tiny AIO pump. Paying such a premium for a gimmicky solution.

I really can't get in to these "hybrids". Either make it excel in air cooling, or just go make it a full waterblock.


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 14, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about the charts at the start of the page under "Clock Speeds".
> 
> You are right, some games might not completely load the GPU in the clock vs voltage scatter plot, but that's kinda the point, to see how the card deals with lower loads, too. Do note that on other cards the load isn't 100% either, because I'm measuring in menus, during game startup and level load, etc etc.



I have to admit I don't really care about voltages on that chart(which might make my point moot). I'm more interested about those clocks to calculate TFlops per fps between arches, just because vendors given theoretical tflops are simply put meaningless.


----------



## lokran (Apr 14, 2019)

In my opinion they should have rather made it like the Poseidon with fittings to attach it to a custom loop and not that expensive.
 I paid little more than 900€ for a 2080ti + custom block and backplate for a total of about 1.100€ and I have the same clocks and lower temperatures...


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 14, 2019)

lokran said:


> In my opinion they should have rather made it like the Poseidon with fittings to attach it to a custom loop and not that expensive.
> I paid little more than 900€ for a 2080ti + custom block and backplate for a total of about 1.100€ and I have the same clocks and lower temperatures...



With the extra 700$ you save by buying the regular strix, you can build a whole system watercooling. This card is DOA


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 14, 2019)

Hm..

..that VRM is just lovely. Sadly it will need custom BIOS to be actually of any real use. Pretty sure one from Kingpin wont work on this. Quite sad, that card is really beautifully overengineered.

As for price, well I guess that cooling system isnt cheap thing to make.. 

Personally I would like such card just as PCB, without any cooling at all. First it would be cheaper and second it would allow gamers and OCers to install whatever they want.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

This card is pretty pointless and just a marketing/hype ploy.

Water cooling does have some major advantages when it comes to cooling PC components, but this card isn't actually utilizing a single one of them. Cramming a liquid cooling solution on to the actual GPU is a terrible idea. It just add bulk to the card without any benefit in the thermals department. They would have been better off just tossing on a bigger heatsinks and staying with a air cooled solution.

So to expand on the above. The big benefits to water cooling are the ability to control where the heat exits the case or being able to get fresh outside air to the rad.  This means you have cooler ambient air which lowers the water temp which lowers all component temps on the loop by an equal amount. You could also choose to have the rad blowing the heat out of the case which means your ambient internal case temps would be lower. This means you are able to have lower temps just by improving the ambient air going over the rads vs air cooling.  Another big advantage to liquid cooling is having the ability to add more cooling surface area than is possible with air cooling.

Now after reading the above I hope you see my point. Does this solution reduce ambient air to the component? NO. Does it add more possible surface area? NO. In the end it is just a marketing ploy trying to get people to drop 3-4 hundred more on this card for a 30-50 AIO solution that has no benefit and if anything just decreases the reliability of the card (more points of failure) and gives it a shelf life (liquid evaporates) which is less an issue because you will probably replace this card in the 5 years it takes for that to happen.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 15, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> There's no magic here. They both use the same PCBs and will likely clock similarly. Look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse yet the highest overclock on the core is actually on the Zotac AMP which is a reference PCB, so you can save even more and get the same perfromance.
At this point it comes down to silicon lottery more than any PCB design.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 15, 2019)

With this price tag I'd rather get the EVGA KingPing FTW3 2080Ti.


----------



## Crackong (Apr 15, 2019)

This reminds me of the cooler master MasterLiquid Maker 92 AIO...which is a horrible abomination.....


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> With this price tag I'd rather get the EVGA KingPing FTW3 2080Ti.



I wouldn't even use a kingpin unless I was going to use LN2. I would go with an EVGA 2080ti FTW3 with a water block. Still cheaper and a much better overall setup.

I mean the only thing better on the matrix is the memory OC, but a 100mhz is nothing when it comes to OC.. these things have been going 800+ on memory on most cards... so that out of the box bump is just fluff.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 15, 2019)

I’d much rather get the KingPin card too! Much better in my opinion.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 15, 2019)

Around 10 fps for 700 bucks...good deal.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 15, 2019)

Integrating an entire watercooling system on a single card is an impressive technological achievement - a damn shame it doesn't result in better temperature/noise levels.

I seem to remember some years back that there was a pump with no moving parts (and therefore no noise) being developed, anyone else recall that? What happened to it?


----------



## Crackong (Apr 15, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Integrating an entire watercooling system on a single card is an impressive technological achievement - a damn shame it doesn't result in better temperature/noise levels.
> 
> I seem to remember some years back that there was a pump with no moving parts (and therefore no noise) being developed, anyone else recall that? What happened to it?



LTT had a video 3 weeks ago showing the demo unit of it.
It kind of works.


----------



## bug (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm just wondering, at that price is Asus expecting to sell _both_ cards?


----------



## Basard (Apr 15, 2019)

Horrible price.


----------



## overvolted (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm not impressed by much, but this card is impressive.
Price, not so much.


----------



## B-Real (Apr 15, 2019)

Jism said:


> What a monster. Twice as fast and half the power compared to two VII's.


1. Twice? Wut? It's 52% faster than a Radeon VII, not 100%.

https://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_RTX_2080_Ti_Matrix/images/relative-performance_2560-1440.png

2. This model consumes 297W on average while the Radeon VII consumes 268W. 
3. It costs nearly 3x (about 270%) more.

Please stop lying and spreading misinformation.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 15, 2019)

Crackong said:


> It kind of works.



It _kind of works_ for 2 grand ? Regardless, it's not like the average person interested in these things oozes with rationality when making their purchase.


----------



## Crackong (Apr 15, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> It _kind of works_ for 2 grand ? Regardless, it's not like the average person interested in these things oozes with rationality when making their purchase.



I was talking about the pumpless AIO that LTT shown 3 weeks ago.


----------



## bug (Apr 15, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> It _kind of works_ for 2 grand ? Regardless, it's not like the average person interested in these things oozes with rationality when making their purchase.


Blanket statement again...
If someone sells their car or spends their kids' food money on a card like this, yes. But if someone makes $20k a month and just likes to have the most bitchin' gaming system and don't have the time to hunt for components to set up water cooling themselves, it may very well be a rational choice.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2019)

Im a bit concerned about the durability of the liquid inside that AIO, i had many AIO for CPU'S and i can confirm that there is something called EVAPORATION that later on use will come and your AIO loose his cooling performance significally after 3-4 years of everyday use.  Since they are filled during fabrication they are sealed and is very hard to add new liquid or just re-fill it after some years of use.

GPU's are waaaayy more warmer and operate hot than CPU's so in this card im a bit worried that the cooling capacity will decrease faster than an AIO for CPU's.


----------



## bug (Apr 15, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Im a bit concerned about the durability of the liquid inside that AIO, i had many AIO for CPU'S and i can confirm that there is something called EVAPORATION that later on use will come and your AIO loose his cooling performance significally after 3-4 years of everyday use.  Since they are filled during fabrication they are sealed and is very hard to add new liquid or just re-fill it after some years of use.
> 
> GPU's are waaaayy more warmer and operate hot than CPU's so in this card im a bit worried that the cooling capacity will decrease faster than an AIO for CPU's.


Way warmer? They're built from the same material, they are both ideally kept around 50-60C. But it's true GPU will be kept closer to 100% usage more often than CPUs if you game a lot.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

bug said:


> Blanket statement again...
> If someone sells their car or spends their kids' food money on a card like this, yes. But if someone makes $20k a month and just likes to have the most bitchin' gaming system and don't have the time to hunt for components to set up water cooling themselves, it may very well be a rational choice.



That same person would more than likely be willing to pay someone or order from one of the many sites that build custom machines. So in that scenario there would be better options.

I mean... personally I upgrade every couple of years and hand down my current system... this means I have a lab full of PC's that all can game very well.  Anyways, my point is this - I might not make 20k a month, but I do have a very high expendable income and am very firmly making 6 figures. I have twins so I don't even game that much, but I enjoy the build and also want a "bitchin" system. I would never purchase this card, because frankly a ftw3 with a waterblock is much better while even being cheaper. A card that size using a massive heatsinks would perform better.

It just really serves no purpose other than being a gimmick to trick people out of their money.



bug said:


> Way warmer? They're built from the same material, they are both ideally kept around 50-60C. But it's true GPU will be kept closer to 100% usage more often than CPUs if you game a lot.



Ideally maybe, but until 7th gen Intel cpu's were always aimed at cooler than 60c and even now unless stress testing they will stay below 60c even when running at 100%.

A GPU on the other hand normally aims to be around 80c out of the box and most hover in that 75-78 range unless you make a custom fan profile. It has only been recently that this even matter due to boost clocks... even still in most cases you only lose a step of boost which is minimal.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 15, 2019)

a total waste of money compared to a common or garden variety 2080 TI.. i do wonder who would buy such a thing.. 

trog


----------



## Flanker (Apr 15, 2019)

This card is a pretty cool experiment imo


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Apr 15, 2019)

Not sure the usefulness of that AIO dumping that heat inside the case rather than outside 

I guess that extra money buys you some better components, but mostly easy access to unlocked voltage?  Otherwise their Strix card + waterblock would be a miles better option.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks like K|NGP|N is clear winner for Turing series.
Matrix is better than Strix but just little.

I was suspicious immediately when I saw design and I even thought they will change something.
And reviews can't give clear view to customers who will keep this card in closed PC case.

Whole point of AIO is to remove hot air out of case.
Heat from overclocked graphic card no matter how if stay in case that's disaster.
Advantage of AIO systems is half to keep temps below 60C, half to remove 90% of heat dissipation from graphic card out of case.
And one fan better deal with VRM temps if push air directly on VRM PCB. That's easy task for one 80-90mm fan.

ASUS should launched Poseidon with full cover waterblock + fins and continue tradition of GTX1080Ti Poseidon.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> Looks like K|NGP|N is clear winner for Turing series.
> Matrix is better than Strix but just little.
> 
> I was suspicious immediately when I saw design and I even thought they will change something.
> ...



The shame is that if they did this properly with a full cover block and a 240mm rad the temps on the card would be 35-40c max (unless your ambient room temp is really high)

For example I have a 1080ti atm in my 8700m rig and with custom water it stays in the 28-32c range under full load... when I was using it for folding it would sit at 30c and CPU at 100% was at 48c. 

So this solution is just pointless. It is like those water tower coolers. There is no benefit to it unless you get the benefit from more surface area or the thermal benefits of having it as intake/exhaust.  Now if they had some g1/4 ports in there so you could easily add it to a custom loop and then it used it's own cooling solution when not part of one that would be much better. Hell of the pump was a decent ddc pump it could provide some redundancy to a custom loop.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 15, 2019)

Not only that, cleaning of Matrix will be hell. 
Cleaning of radiator should be done max on 6 months in extremely clean environment. 
Apartments, city, without dust, smoking, etc... 

They need to move backplate, to uncrew block and than to clean radiator and every time to install new thermal paste.
Cleaning of K|NG|N could be done even with card installed on motherboard, without removing out of PC.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't say this too often

But I'm impressed.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 15, 2019)

Cleaning radiator demand removing backplate than Removing whole cooler and shroud from PC and GPU Chip cleaning paste, thermal pads and than radiator.
Something people usually done every year now will need to do every 4-5 months max.
And when radiator become dirt that's huge impact on temperatures, it's not like normal fins on GPU where dust collect much less.
For 3 months below fans will be dust carpet.

Simple Matrix need complete disassemble for cleaning.
Everything you done to install waterblock on GPU you need to done and here.
From other side GPU with normal AIO cooler don't need to be removed from PCI-E slot and you could clean at least 5 radiators for same time as one Matrix without using thermal paste or new thermal pads, and over that all air go out of case or take cold air (intake configuration).
Matrix use ambient temps from case to cool GPU. Huuuhhh...

Cleaning AIO Radiator is literary 3 minutes.
Removing from mounting bracket, uninstall fans easy because you never need to tight them too much, one move and they go with fingers.
Brush left-right, left-right, and than air duster through radiator and that's it.


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 15, 2019)

Angrybeaver said:


> I wouldn't even use a kingpin unless I was going to use LN2. I would go with an EVGA 2080ti FTW3 with a water block. Still cheaper and a much better overall setup.
> 
> I mean the only thing better on the matrix is the memory OC, but a 100mhz is nothing when it comes to OC.. these things have been going 800+ on memory on most cards... so that out of the box bump is just fluff.



Kingpin is guaranteed OC, since its cherry picked. I think 2100 is baseline, everything else is up to user. I imagine with good water block, it might go rather high. Also there might be some leaked BIOS one day or another, if its not already. Which doesnt have power limit.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> Kingpin is guaranteed OC, since its cherry picked. I think 2100 is baseline, everything else is up to user. I imagine with good water block, it might go rather high. Also there might be some leaked BIOS one day or another, if its not already. Which doesnt have power limit.



I know they are binned, but you still have the silicon lottery. I mean with the RTX line nvidia is actually selling prebinned chips that are broken up in to 3 categories. Low, mid, high.

The way most of these are binned is they look at the voltage requirements ar a given frequency... which normally means you have more headroom if it takes low voltage, but isn't a guaranteed thing.


----------



## skates (Apr 15, 2019)

I would much rather have the radiator not so close to the source of high heat and mounted elsewhere.  It's a neat design and the temps are okay, but you could probably drop a few more degrees with the rad mounted to the back of the case.

With that said, the tech is a year old now and paying an additional $700 for an AIO is crazy, considering you could do a custom loop cheaper and with far better results.  Even if you didn't want to do a custom loop, you could get an AIO for a much, much cheaper price.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Apr 15, 2019)

Why doesn't the card stay at 2010 MHz?  My EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Gaming runs at 1900 MHz and only has two fans and a two slot cooler.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

Agentbb007 said:


> Why doesn't the card stay at 2010 MHz?  My EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Gaming runs at 1900 MHz and only has two fans and a two slot cooler.



Because turbo boost has various steps... I think the first one is at 50-55c so it starts to reduce the boost in 12mhz increments as it increases in temp.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 16, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> Kingpin is guaranteed OC, since its cherry picked. I think 2100 is baseline, everything else is up to user. I imagine with good water block, it might go rather high. Also there might be some leaked BIOS one day or another, if its not already. Which doesnt have power limit.



I had K|NGP|N GTX780Ti and still didn't find who could beat my 3D Mark score with GK110 out of box. 
It was still good for gaming but I had nice offer for Poseidon, and now I will not change GTX1080Ti 3 years.


----------



## las (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, no thanks. I'll wait for 3000 series @ 7nm.



Lindatje said:


> Its not twice as fast its 45% faster on 4K. 45% is not twice as fast.
> The Asus 2080TI does also not use half the power, 268w for the VII and 297w for the Asus 2080TI.
> 
> The Asus 2080TI is more than 100% more expensive so you can say that the VII is a much better buy.



Plus, you can cook your food on that VII too.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 16, 2019)

EVGA just show Hydro Copper waterblock for K|NGP|N card and he look much better than any available full cover waterblock.
If EK not offer waterblock for Matrix to save customers than my opinion is that it's bad investment.

This is Hydro Copper variant... 2000$ worth Graphic card.
Surface look nice and extremely well built. Block will satisfied and people who want transparent and who don't care for color of coolant.


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 16, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> EVGA just show Hydro Copper waterblock for K|NGP|N card and he look much better than any available full cover waterblock.
> If EK not offer waterblock for Matrix to save customers than my opinion is that it's bad investment.
> 
> This is Hydro Copper variant... 2000$ worth Graphic card.
> ...


 Fkin neat.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like block have sensors build in. That's probably part near ports.
This is standard-Hybrid model... Maybe sensor will have temps or flow meter build in.




Imagine Everything.

GPU Temp
VRM Temp
Flow Meter
Liquid Temp

Reaction. Mmmmmmmm.
I doubt, I belive temp of GPU and VRM maybe.

I believe even advance sensor could be build between ports but would increase price of waterblock significantly.
Than waterblock will give you all information about temp, of GPU, Chip and even Liquid and Flow Meter.
Price would be probably 200 euro for such waterblock.


And this is design of Matrix... It's great GPU, but not same league as K|NGP|N. Not this time.
K|NGP|N is most advanced GPU ever build and I understand people who choose him instead SLI of RTX2080.
I mean you can buy RTX2080Ti and RTX2080 for K|NGP|N but for Hydro Copper version I would not think even on second rather one elite than two standard graphics.

This is Matrix design and it's premium model, but too complicate for maintenance and I worry for temperatures.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

The ultimate fappers GPU


----------



## frostybe3r (Apr 17, 2019)

Literal trash, 76c on the GPU which but is meant to be water-cooled and ONLY 2115MHz? My FE gets 2175MHz on 3DMark and general usage with max temps of 45C. Only the stock cooler I got a maximum of 67C with frequencies of 2130MHz.

If you have any common sense you'd buy a FE and put it on water with a full custom loop for the same price as this waste of money.

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6796680


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 17, 2019)

frostybe3r said:


> Literal trash, 76c on the GPU which but is meant to be water-cooled and ONLY 2115MHz? My FE gets 2175MHz on 3DMark and general usage with max temps of 45C. Only the stock cooler I got a maximum of 67C with frequencies of 2130MHz.
> 
> If you have any common sense you'd buy a FE and put it on water with a full custom loop for the same price as this waste of money.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6796680



76C... where on benchtable, that's terrible, inside case will be 80C easy after 30-40min of gaming no matter on fans.
76C is worse than my Poseidon without water.

I believe EK will launch waterblock for Matrix. But who will pay 500$ more than Strix with waterblock for such card.
EVGA Hybrid is 55-65C load depend of game. In most case below 60C with good aftermarket 120mm fans.
K|NGP|N have 240mm fans, that mean he will work on bellow 60C maybe even little overclocked.
But OK, we know that ASUS is innovator, many times they have successful products, this time looks like it's fail.
Price of GPU need to go down seriously and people need to buy waterblock and good number of ASUS ROG Fans will by her.

I would not even think twice, I would payed easy 200-300 more for K|NGP|N model.
This is best K|NGP|N, during GTX980Ti many people advice EVGA to launch their premium model with AIO Cooler.
Now this is pure Win.
EVGA was always winner in America, and we know that all brands hurry to satisfied USA Market.
If they choose EVGA over others that's not accidentally. 
I consider self as real enthusiasts because some hardware I had no one had in my country, I'm sure I was first and only and such things make me happy.
When EVGA GK110 K|NGP|N arrived I didn't believe I keep box. But situation than was twice better than now...
Because with GTX780Ti K|NGP|N you had 2000 points higher score than TITAN Black, full chip as well but far more overclocked, plus premium model, not crippled as NVIDIA practice later.
Card with number 33 first series send to Europe... Score abnormal, reviews not even close to my score and fps. Pure happiness. Later NVIDIA launch GTX980, again far lower score, noticable lower fps than my fabric overclocked GTX780Ti. I doubt I will experience something like that ever because prices.


----------



## frostybe3r (Apr 17, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> 76C... where on benchtable, that's terrible, inside case will be 80C easy after 30-40min of gaming no matter on fans.
> 76C is worse than my Poseidon without water.
> 
> I believe EK will launch waterblock for Matrix. But who will pay 500$ more than Strix with waterblock for such card.
> ...


My 2080 Ti FE runs at 45C on a 120mm radiator with 2 vardar 3000 fans lol, overclocked. As shown by that 3dmark.


----------



## kobi118 (Apr 28, 2019)

I saw all of the diffrent bencnmarks, but I was curious to know to which 2080 ti did the reviewer compare the matrix to?
a founders edition card?
and also, did he overclock the founders\whichever card, and if so,to which clocks?
And did he also overclock the Matrix manualy? or only used the OC button on the card itself?
any chance we can get the dude to comment here?
im about the buy the card in a few days, and there is litterly no other benchmarks no where to be found over the internet other than on this website. I appriciate alot all of your efforts and for bringing us this content.
Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2019)

Founders
No
Yes


----------



## kobi118 (Apr 29, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Founders
> No
> Yes



Thank you for replying back to me!
By answering yes, did you mean that you also manually overclock the Matrix, or only used it's OC preset on the card?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2019)

kobi118 said:


> did you mean that you also manually overclock the Matrix, or only used it's OC preset on the card?


Did you read the text on the page called "Overclocking"?


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 29, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> STRIX is better than MATRIX as a cooling solution, not to my surprise. They couldn't beat their own cooler.
> Nobody could, not MSI lightning version, nobody.
> 
> Paying so much more and getting a worse product in the technical aspect of it is worth no praise, IMO.



I think it depends on what you wanna do .... personally, if it stays confortably below the throttling point don't give much thought to temps.  Given the choice of a 1st place finish in temps, noise  or fps, I'm more interested in the last two.

From TPU testing ....  as in most instances highest core / highest memory OC does not = highest fps.

Matrix finishes tied for 1st in Core OC, 1st in Memory OC, 2nd in fps, highest in power consumption, 4th in temps, 5th in npise and 2nd in fps.
Strix finishes tied 1st in Core OC, 3rd in Memory OC, 5th in fps, tied for lowest in power consumption, tied for 2nd in temps, tied for 3rd on noise and 5th in fps.

Lowest in temps was EVGA (64)
Lowest in noise was MSI Duke (34)
Highest Core OC was a 4 way tie (2115)
Highest in memory was Matrix (2115)

FPS OC Test Results  ... most notable thing was the memory ... the two cards with Samsung memory have 10 fps advanatge over the others.

MSI Lightning Z = 236.7
Asus Matrix2080 Ti = 235.0
MSI Gaming X Trio = 226.6
EVGA FTW = 225.2
Asus Strix OC = 225.0
Zotac Amp = 221.5
MSI Duke = 220.5
EVGA X Ultra = 218.0
Founder's  = 216.5
Reference = 194.5

Maximum to be gained by springing for AIB  = 9.3%





Lindatje said:


> Its not twice as fast its 45% faster on 4K. 45% is not twice as fast.
> The Asus 2080TI does also not use half the power, 268w for the VII and 297w for the Asus 2080TI.
> 
> I don't much care what thy do outta the box, I think few do ... where it matters is how they gonna do in my box, so I look at it this way:
> ...



The Reference 2080 Ti  scores 90% and the reference Radeon VII gets 65%  ... 90 / 65 = 38.5% faster
The Asus Matrix OC = 21.9% OC (235.0 / 192.8 = 1.21888)
The Raden VII OC = 8.2% OC (131.0 / 121.1 = 1.08175)

Asus Matrix Overclocked = 90 x 1.21888 = 109.7
Radeon VII Overclocked = 65 x 131.0 / 121.1 = 70.3

That makes the Matrix Overclocked 56 % faster than the Radeon VII Overclocked @ 4k

If I was to buy a 2080 Ti tho ... it would never be an AIO.   Sure we don't see significant throttling below 80C but there are still those little extra 12 - 13 MHz bumps ya get when ya drop below 65 and again at 60 or so.   A full cover block will cost less, take up less room and and keep temps around 40C.




Abaidor said:


> If I was buying an 2080Ti then it would be the Strix OC most probably + Full Cover waterblock. I am not though since I find it unacceptable to pay that much and still have current titles that can't play at a steady 60+ FPS @ 4K...



Agreed ... Until we can do 120 fps in most games, 80 fps in all games, won't be looking at 4k.




bug said:


> Way warmer? They're built from the same material, they are both ideally kept around 50-60C. But it's true GPU will be kept closer to 100% usage more often than CPUs if you game a lot.



Perhaps better said "way more heat load" ... Intel CPU outta the box = 90 watts ... 2080 Ti GPU outta the box is around 300 watts.

Intel I7 spits out about 90 watts outta the box and will hit 130 watts with a  solid OC.   CPU temps will likey be in the high 70s due to the small block mass and limiting factor here is the small area of the CPU contact area.

A 300 watt GFX card will put out 300 watts outta the box but not all of that comes from the GPU, VRMs and memory also contribute a significant load.  The larger thermal mass of the block allows for much more efficient thermal transfer which results in much lower  GPU temperature... typically in high 30s to low 40s ( I see 39C with fans at 1200 rpm, 42 C at 650 - 750 rpm)

However, the impact on the cooling system is much more pronounced.  I also have a MoBo Block so CPU combined will present a heat load of about 175 watts.  When running a CPU stress test (highest core = 78C) coolant temps will hardly nudge ... usually a<  2.2 - 2.5 C ... if i run Furmark, I'll jump 8 - 9 C



Vlada011 said:


> Whole point of AIO is to remove hot air out of case.
> Heat from overclocked graphic card no matter how if stay in case that's disaster.
> Advantage of AIO systems is half to keep temps below 60C, half to remove 90% of heat dissipation from graphic card out of case.
> And one fan better deal with VRM temps if push air directly on VRM PCB. That's easy task for one 80-90mm fan.



Yes the goal is getting heat out of the case .... it also means a) using the lowest cooling medium available and b) not sucking their air roght back in.

Let's say you sleep in an upstairs bedroom with two windows.  Does it matter which window or what direction you put the fan in ?  No it does not.   If you push pull / 40 cfm out of one window, then 40 cfm MUST come in the other (or thru other openings).   All that matters inside the case is total air turnover ... which way the fans blow deoends on their location.  You don't want any intake fans near a source of hot air ... say above baseboard heating or anywhere near hot exhaust from PCU or other thiungs that generate heat.   When you get a case with:

2 front fan mounts
3 top fan mounts
1 rear fan mount
Large rear grille and vented slot covers

It's a given that the front will be intakes and rear will be exhaust.  But consider this (assuming each fan can push 48 cfm "in real life" not the 75 it says on the box).

In the rear, with no inlet filters, the fans will likely deliver close to 48 cfm
In the front, with typical somewhat dusty air inlet filters the fans will deliver about 32 cfm

So 64 in and 48 out, you're fine.... the extra 16 cfm of hot air will go out thru the rear grille and vented slot covers.  We

Now put in a 3 x 120 AIO for the CPU and your typical aftermarket GFX card AIO, both blowing out

You now have 2 intake fans bringing in that 64 cfm.

Your 4 exhaust fans will be impacted slightly because the aluminum rads are inefficient and have  higher restriction that copper units, but not as much as your dusty inlet filters.  So lets call it 40 cfm per fan.

Issue No. 1 you have a 3 x 120mm fans pushing 120 watts of CPU heat thru a radiator and just  1 x 120mm fan pushing 300 watts out thru a radiator ?    Whats wrong with this picture ? The CPU AIO is doing 40 watts of work per fan and the GPU is being expected to handle 7-8 times that.  Most of ya GFX card heat ..... the great majority of your system heat is not being pulled thru the rads

Issue 2 - You are cooling your components with preheated air ... the interior case air might be say 5C hotter than room temperature.  Assuming Ambient (23), case interior (28) and collant AIO temps of (38C), using ambient air is 50% more effective with a Delta T of 15C instead of 10C

Issue No. 3

So your exhaust fan output is 4 x 40 cfm or 160 cfm ... you only have 64 coming in so that leaves .... 96 cfm that ha which will funnel air from the rear of the case into your system... where is that air generally coming from ?  Your 750 watt PSU exhaust and your 300 watt GFX card exhaust.

With a better designed case... say 3 intakes in front / 2 on bottom and  in side panel, you now have 6 x 32 cfm coming in (192) and 4 x 40 cfm going out (160) leaving the final 32 to get pushed out the rear grille and slot covers and you are fine with exhaust fans on the AIO ... your temps on CPU / GPU won't be as the inside case air is still hotter but ya won't be sucking PSY and GFX card exhaust back into the case.


----------



## frostybe3r (Jun 21, 2019)

This card is a joke and loses my respect for Asus, my kingpins both do 2205MHz/8650MHz memory for the same price of this.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 21, 2019)

One card can't force me to lose respect for ASUS but this time EVGA launched better model, RTX2080Ti K|NG|N with 50C under heavy load is without doubt best RTX2080Ti on market. Buying waterblock for K|NGP|N is throwing money, I mean if someone payed card off course there is a money for waterblock and everything to look even better, but card out of box give huge space for OC and amazing temperatures.

But ASUS beat everyone with Maxwell generation.
Pascal as well had high clocks. Mine boost on 2012MHz default, not far from highest overclocked models.
This was innovative approach and work better then clear Air cooler, but it's mistake because production cost same as GPU with separate radiator and temperatures are not even close.

EVGA RTX2080Ti K|NGP|N is most advanced graphic card ever developed and newest generation is not reason for that at all.
Many times I sad that previous models was better. And performance of KP is only real improvement compare to GTX1080Ti.
Only for double price almost of reference RTX2080Ti. That should be performance of reference successor of GTX1080Ti.
i almost can say that I would give whole PC for RTX2080Ti KP, but that's not true because I would not had money to replace everything.
But for i9-9800X, X299 Dark and RTX2080Ti KP for sure and my Lian Li PC-O11 WXC to left me.

I remember ASUS GTX980 Matrix Gold Anniversary Edition.
Highest Frequency on market. I thought if they launch that card, people with problem will show up on every side, clock is to high, EVGA was below with their best model and not small below, MSI as well... I didn't notice single person to complain. It was obvious that they had great processors.

With Matrix could be similar situation, if someone launch waterblock "season is saved". 
My opinion is that everything over FE need watercooling and that's it. One nice waterblock will change situation completely.
No pump noise, card will boost higher, only need one waterblock and one custom BIOS, nothing else.


----------



## frostybe3r (Jun 21, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> One card can't force me to lose respect for ASUS but this time EVGA launched better model, RTX2080Ti K|NG|N with 50C under heavy load is without doubt best RTX2080Ti on market. Buying waterblock for K|NGP|N is throwing money, I mean if someone payed card off course there is a money for waterblock and everything to look even better, but card out of box give huge space for OC and amazing temperatures.
> 
> But ASUS beat everyone with Maxwell generation.
> Pascal as well had high clocks. Mine boost on 2012MHz default, not far from highest overclocked models.
> ...



9900X seems like a bad choice when 9900K exists, only reason for X299 is 7980XE.

P.S, my 2080 Ti never hits 41C on stock cooler.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 21, 2019)

It's not bad choice for me, I would rather 9800X then i9-9900K.
I more believe in HEDT platforms and I'm ready to sacrifice few fps and little single threaded performance only if I have chance to buy stronger model later no matter on decision later. Special because I don't like to new chipset show up after 10-12 months. 
Someone to give me to choose I would rather stayed on X99 with i7-6900K or i7-6950X, then any combination of Z390.


----------



## frostybe3r (Jun 21, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> It's not bad choice for me, I would rather 9800X then i9-9900K.
> I more believe in HEDT platforms and I'm ready to sacrifice few fps and little single threaded performance only if I have chance to buy stronger model later no matter on decision later. Special because I don't like to new chipset show up after 10-12 months.
> Someone to give me to choose I would rather stayed on X99 with i7-6900K or i7-6950X, then any combination of Z390.



Yeah I'll just stick to my 9980XE and X299 Asus Omega board for now but thanks lol. I just don't see the use in X299/HEDT unless you're going to go all out with cores. Buying the 3950X though, should be a laugh on chiller daily.


----------



## Hawl (Jul 13, 2019)

Where is the ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Matrix?  was slated to be released for sale in February, its mid July.. any information would be great thank you.


----------

